# French Dipped......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

...smoked brisket sammiches tonite. Home made Au Jus and chips.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

That, is a work of art! Beautiful (and delicious, I'm sure)!


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

*hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

Beautiful and delicious, I'm sure...................


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome Pay, love me some brisket au jus. No point in putting it in a bowl, i'll sop the pan before the days over.


----------

